# First Cheese



## harleysmoker (Jan 31, 2012)

Today I smoked my first cheese. I used a brand new soldering iron with tip removed (don't use 1 that you soldered with it is poison)  and a tomato can with apple chips not quite half full. I was going to use a can from the store with pineapple in it but it looked galvanized inside to me, and that is a no no. The tomato can looked gold inside so I took a torch and burnt it up. Plastic coating inside for anyone doing this. Got it all burned out, wire brushed, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



































	

		
			
		

		
	
 then went on.

First I let the cheese sit on the counter for 1 1/2 hours before putting on the smoker. The beginning temp inside the smoker was 79F* in about 6 minutes the temp went up to 83F* and I got scared and filled my water pan with ice. 20 minutes later it read 78F*, an hour later outside air cooling down and it read 76F*

The plan was to smoke 2 hours, a buddy stopped by for about 30 minutes and the chips burnt up, so after he left I added more chips and smoked a bit more,  a total of 3 hours 15 mins.

The color is not much different , I was expecting it would be different, I threw in 2 Moz sticks just to taste and yea it had a lot of smoke,,,wife looking at me like I may have left it on too long. I sealed it up and will wait 2 weeks to try.

Any comments what I did or didn't do appreciated!

Oh by the way the soldering iron was glowing red when I pulled it out of the can, tipped removed, so it may not work again,


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you are going to be fine. The smoke pics did look just slightly heavier than what I get with the AMNPS using dust but still within the safe range. 

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good I have to get some cheese soon!...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 31, 2012)

Look good so far......Get back with us in a couple weeks so you can tell us how you told your wife she was wrong............


----------



## venture (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you got the coating out of the can!

As to color?  I am not a color freak.  I use the AMNS and go by time and the amount of dust I have used.

Back to color?  If you know the smoke is there,  I am not on the color wagon.  The taste will tell you all you need to know.

A big welcome to a new addict!  Taken in moderation, we will not need a support group!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 1, 2012)

Now the hard part,,,,,,,,,waiting! I am like a kid waiting on Christmas every time I open the fridge I see it!


----------



## tlcase (Feb 1, 2012)

HarleySmoker said:


> Now the hard part,,,,,,,,,waiting! I am like a kid waiting on Christmas every time I open the fridge I see it!



That feeling doesn't go away. I've smoked 8 or so batches of cheese and eagerly look forward to finally being able to crack open and sample a new batch.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

You can do what I do and it helps a bit, as you don't see it every time you open the fridge. After you vac seal it put it in the bottom of the veggie drawer. or on the top shelf all the way back.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2012)

The cheese sure looks good from here!


----------



## monoxide (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks good in gonna do my first smoke tonight or tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

